# Astral Cigar Review - YEAH



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The Astral Beso is a straight forward, no gimmick cigar that is a solid smoke. It looks fine, though the rollers could have done a better job on the final wrap...
Read the full review here: Astral Cigar Review - YEAH


----------

